# Spouse referred for sputum test



## arrowakhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I have applied for Australian PR - Skilled Independent 189.
We are in the last stage of PR.Medicals is also done.
But my wife's doctor report says "Further Chest Analysis required to identify current state of tuberculosis".
Sputum test is also done and it will take 6 weeks for the test results to come.
My medicals has been cleared.
My query is what if my wife's Sputum test comes +ve for Tuberculosis?
I think Immigration department will give time for her to get treated and then grant Visa.
Initially we had decided that I will be going to Australia for job hunt and once I get some good job, my wife would join me after 6 or 8 months.
Now since my wife's medicals is not clear yet, will Immigration department grant visa only to me (Main Applicant) to go to Australia?

Please answer my queries. I am really worried about this.

Thanks,
Akhil


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No they will only grant both together. If your wife fails the medical your visa will be denied unless they allow her to undergo treatment. But you will be granted together or not at all. 
Has your wife ever had TB?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hi there 

This potentially can be a problem for you, if your wife has TB both of you will get rejected from getting the PR. TB is considered a serious public health issue in most countries .

However if you are confident that your wife does not have TB, for example if you had her checked recently then DO NOT worry. There are so many factors even simple lung inflammation can cause false alarm, which is why they request further tests.

All u can do now is wait for the results.

All the best!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If they are testing due to scaring it could be due to having TB many years ago which is long gone if treated or inactive if not.

If inactive they often allow you to undergo treatment and you sign a declaration to attend the medical office on arrival in Australia.


----------



## arrowakhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Guys..
Thanks for the reply..
Sputum test takes 6 weeks for results to come out.
Keeping our fingers crossed and lets hope for the best.

Regrds,
Akhil


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

some more info
Fact Sheet 22—The Health Requirement


----------



## arrowakhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Folks for the response.
My only query is cant I request CO to grant my Visa as my medical reports are clear.They can grant visa to my spouse after her treatment is done and she is clear with medical reports.
Anyway our plan was me going first to Australia and my wife would be joining later after 6 or 8 Minths.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

That was answered before, as No, they will only grant for all applicants in one go. If one has problems, they will deny all.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

arrowakhil said:


> Thanks Folks for the response.
> My only query is cant I request CO to grant my Visa as my medical reports are clear.They can grant visa to my spouse after her treatment is done and she is clear with medical reports.
> Anyway our plan was me going first to Australia and my wife would be joining later after 6 or 8 Minths.


 You would be willing to move to Australia and leave your spouse behind should she never pass the health requirement?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

_shel said:


> You would be willing to move to Australia and leave your spouse behind should she never pass the health requirement?


 So much for "in sickness and in health" 
Why don't you go see a separate doctor to confirm and check the status of your wife instead of waiting that long for Results to come out? If it's positive for TB then start treatment ASAP! Why think of moving without your wife when there's a possible threat she might actually have TB?


----------



## arrowakhil (Nov 13, 2013)

I have discussed this with my wife.
If its TB,its treatable so she said I can go ahead as planned earlier.
My parents and my inlaws are also there to take care of her.
Even if we go for separate test outside, sputum test will take 2 months for the reports come.
I can wait till the sputum test report comes, thats not a problem.
If sputum test result comes out to be +ve then she must take treatment and we will have to wait for another 8 months to go to Australia


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They will not grant you your visa alone. You are all granted or all rejected. If they let her have treatment depends on its condition. It might mean rejection for all if they do not offer treatment for historical TB.


----------

